# 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

					Bei der Ausgabe 04/2013 handelt es sich nicht um irgendeine, sondern die 150. Ausgabe von PC Games Hardware. Dieses Jubiläum möchten wir zusammen mit Ihnen auch im PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forum feiern. Für diesen Zweck haben wir coole Avatarbilder und ein neues Profilfeld eingeführt, mit dem Sie sich als Leser von PC Games Hardware zu erkennen geben können.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*


----------



## darthnerd (6. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Super Idee 
Auch mit dem neuen Profilfeld. Erst dachte ich, da fehlt "nur Heft", aber wer das hier online einträgt liest wohl auch hier online


----------



## Conqi (6. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

An sich keine schlechte Idee, aber ich find die Avatare alle ziemlich hässlich. Zumal das eh doof aussehen würde, wenn alle damit rumrennen würden. Aber Gratulation trotzdem zur 150.


----------



## JackOnell (6. März 2013)

Glückwunsch zur 150'ten
Aber die Bildchen ???


----------



## LordCama (6. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Nun, die Idee ist gut, aber die Bildchen müssen halt etwas bearbeitet werden.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (6. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Auch von mir nen Glückwunsch!

Aber leiderkann ich mich mit keinem Bild identifizieren... am Papier schnüffeln tu ich eigentlich nur bei Büchern


----------



## Rizoma (6. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

es gibt schlimmeres als die Bildchen


----------



## OctoCore (6. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Okay... als Leser habe ich mich schon vor dem Artikel mit dem neuen Profilfeld geoutet. 
Nette Idee mit den Avataren - ich bleibe da aber lieber bei meiner eigenen Tradition.

Ansonsten natürlich Glückwunsch zum 150sten Heft.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*



Lars-G90 schrieb:


> An sich keine schlechte Idee, aber ich find die Avatare alle ziemlich hässlich. Zumal das eh doof aussehen würde, wenn alle damit rumrennen würden. Aber Gratulation trotzdem zur 150.


 
Was hast Du gegen einen Avatar-Flashmob?


----------



## OctoCore (6. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Flashmobs sind inzwischen sowas von gestern ...


----------



## Rizoma (6. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

ihr solltet nen Gewinnspiel unter allen Usern machen die die Avatare haben so 10x nen Mini-Abo was glaubst wie viele mit dem Avatar dann rum rennen würden


----------



## OctoCore (6. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

lol... wo kann ich was bezahlen, damit es *kein* Gewinnspiel gibt?


----------



## taks (6. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Die Augabe hol ich mir. Meine erste war die 04/2003. Wäre also sozusagen das "zehnjährige"


----------



## Rizoma (6. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*



OctoCore schrieb:


> lol... wo kann ich was bezahlen, damit es *kein* Gewinnspiel gibt?



Dafür werden dir jetzt 8157 Beiträge vom Zähler abgezogen


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Ich hab das Papierschnüffeln mal neu interpretiert


----------



## OctoCore (6. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Dafür werden dir jetzt 8157 Beiträge vom Zähler abgezogen


 
Wenn es das Gewinnspiel verhindert ...


----------



## highspeedpingu (6. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*



> *150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*



So cool sind die nun auch wieder nicht...


----------



## Erik Cartman (6. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Also ganz ohne Personalisierung läufts net ab
Ich musste neulich 20 Hefte wegen Schimmelbefall wegwerfen...jetzt hab ich nur noch 60 Kilo
Die DVDs füllen mittlerweile 50er Spindeln


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Jepp, Glückwunsch zum 150. Heftchen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Rest habe ich noch nicht gefunden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Glückwunsch zur 150. Ausgabe

Aber an meinen Avatar bleibt alles wie es ist, da kann kommen was will

mfg


----------



## ronnykisser (7. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Glückwunsch zur 150. Ausgabe auch von mir!

Natürlich ändere ich für euch meinen Avatar!


----------



## facehugger (7. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Ich finde, mein Avatar ist schon cool genug Das PCGH-Heftchen hol ich mir natürlich immer... Und nein, ich mag keine Abos

Gruß


----------



## keinnick (7. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Die Aktion finde ich gut aber die Avatare gefallen mir nicht... da bleib ich also noch vorerst ohne Avatar


----------



## FraSiWa (7. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*



ronnykisser schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur 150. Ausgabe auch von mir!
> 
> Natürlich ändere ich für euch meinen Avatar!



/sign


----------



## Whoosaa (7. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Da hätte man aber noch ein bisschen Humor einbringen können, Jungs.. "Querleser" hätte z.B. quer stehen können, usw.


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Ich kann die PCGH Avatare schon jetzt nicht mehr sehen und bezieh mal Stellung.


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. März 2013)

Jetzt weiß ich wo du dein phänomenales Wissen her hast


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Ich verpasse keine Ausgabe.


----------



## Legacyy (7. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Hab auch einen der besten Avatare im  GANZEN Forum 
Vlt. kennt das Logo ja der ein oder andere^^


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Ich hätte es etwas größer gemacht. Immerhin kannst du 150x150 Pixel.


----------



## ZeroX360 (7. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Was geht den jetzt ab gut die komischen PCGH Logos sehen eigenartig aus.
Aber Computer Bild? xD

Das schaut so gut aus.
"bam" Computer Bild
..
..
R-e-a-d-e-r...


----------



## Cleriker (8. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Hab sie mir eben noch geholt, bisher klasse.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die ganze Redaktion!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Eine ganz lustige Idee, wie ich finde.

Ich habe das Design der Vorlage aber trotzdem nochmal leicht modifiziert.


----------



## G0NZ0 (8. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verpasse keine Ausgabe.



Ich meinte eig dein "schönes" profilbild der computerbild xD


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann die PCGH Avatare schon jetzt nicht mehr sehen und bezieh mal Stellung.


 


Legacyy schrieb:


> Hab auch einen der besten Avatare im  GANZEN Forum
> Vlt. kennt das Logo ja der ein oder andere^^


 
Aaaah, meine Augen! Wie könnt ihr nur


----------



## Legacyy (8. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Aaaah, meine Augen! Wie könnt ihr nur


 Weil...... 

Kleines Avatar-Update, diesmal in groß


----------



## Gast20190124 (8. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

ich vermisse den Speichellecker...


----------



## matti30 (8. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

toll


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Ich finde meinen irgendwie schicker


----------



## FlyKilla (8. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Glühstrumpf zum 150ten
Aba, mein Ava bleibt.

\m/ Hell Awaits \m/


----------



## derP4computer (8. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu 150 Ausgaben.


----------



## Progs-ID (11. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu 150 Ausgaben. Ich habe meinen Avatar gerade dementsprechend geändert. Macht weiter so.


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Gratulation zur 150. Ausgabe!  Auf die nächsten 150 Stück!  

Nette Idee das mit den Avataren. 
Aber ich behalte meine USS Defiant. Mit ihr muss ich schließlich den Spam und das ganze andere böse Zeug hier zerballern. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## neflE (11. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Ich hab das Bildchen mal ein bichen Individueller umgestaltet, wenns erlaubt ist  Aber find ich ne gute Idee, "laufen" ja schon viele damit rum.


----------



## Adi1 (11. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Glückwunsch zur 150. Ausgabe . Mögen wenigsten weitere 150 folgen.


----------



## Tigris (13. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Glückwunsch! Ihr seid die Besten!


----------



## bootzeit (14. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Ich liebe euch PCGH......ABER Lemmy liebe ich mehr . GLÜCKWUNSCH zur 150ten


----------



## kero81 (14. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Zitat: Wir stellen Ihnen elf Avatarbilder zur Verfügung, mit der Sie Ihrer  Umwelt signalisieren können, auf welche Art und Weise Sie die  PCGH-Zeitschriften nutzen.

Ach, die Umwelt merkt das schon durch die stetig wachsenden Müllberge der Papierindustrie.


----------



## YuT666 (14. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Sauber ... 150 Ausgaben ... 

Aber fertigen Avatarschmarrn finde ich nicht so prickelnd. Mach die Dinger selber ... dann weiß ich wenigstens, daß sie auch wirklich ******* genug aussehen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Deiner Kreativität sind ja keine Grenzen gesetzt...


----------



## Bandicoot (20. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Alles Gute zur 150ten und Danke für die unzähligen Artikel die euch sicher wunde Finger beschert haben ! Also ich habs bis jetzt sehr genossen!!!  
Weiter so, denn


----------



## JoKa29 (21. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

Dann schließ ich mich mal den Gratulanten an und sage frech:

 Herzlichen "Glühstrumpf" zur 150sten und das mindestens 150 weitere folgen!


  JoKa29 --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an die komplette Redaktion ( auch mal zusätzlich an die, die man(n) nicht sieht und kennt)!


----------



## ChrisMSI (21. März 2013)

*AW: 150 PCGH-Ausgaben: Jetzt Flagge zeigen mit den coolen Avataren fürs PCGHX-Forum*

macht so weiter jungs, ihr habt das monopol in der print scene (mir ist zumindest kein heft mit der thematik bekannt) und habt ne große bürde zu tragen doch macht ihr das mit bravour und ich hoffe auf viele viele weitere hefte

Gratulation


----------

